# Dungeons & Dragons & TTRPGs



## Mikaiah (May 26, 2020)

Is anyone else really into TTRPGs? I used to DM a looot more but I'm too busy playing in the 2-3ish groups I'm in right now! xD

Do you (or your DM) prefer to write your own campaigns? Settings? How many homebrew mechanics do you normally play with?


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 26, 2020)

I tried playing D&D for a while, but it was just so hard to consistently meet up with people. Finding an available DM was, of course, the hardest part of all. 

I prefer playing dungeon crawler board games that don't require a DM, like Gloomhaven, now. It works out a lot better for me.


----------



## Meowria (May 26, 2020)

I’m pretty new to the whole dnd thing having played in my first campaign just last year. I was lucky because my friend group(All of which are my coworkers) all have an interest in dnd with our dm being into it for like 20 years, even hosting panels at conventions and stuff like that. With the exception of him though everyone was a first timer. 

Im not familiar with my friend’s dming process but I do know he makes his whole campaigns and bans all homebrew stuff. Though my boyfriend who is also in the group gained an interest in dming and we’re already brainstorming homebrewed races/subclasses.

I honestly find it to be a fun time! And it’s one of the few things I look forward to in my life. I spend a lot of my time lately making characters for future campaigns/as backups in case my current one dies.


----------



## Raz (May 27, 2020)

I started playing TTRPGs back in 94, I believe. Since then, I played multiple systems, created some, and DMed for the most part. My favorite is still D&D 3.5. although I ended up buying lots of 5E books, I didn't like the game at all. I thought it would be better than the dreaded 4th Edition, but for me, it's on part with it. 

Last table I played on, it was a Pathfinder 2nd Edition game, and I enjoyed it for the most part, but I honestly don't know if I would play again. I could probably be convinced to play D&D again (preferably 3.5, but I could tolerate 5E depending on the group, if it was house-rules heavy game, to make 5E harder and grittier).


----------



## Feferily (May 27, 2020)

I'm very lucky to have an online friend group of people that all adore TTRPG's and to have roll20 and all that! Its led to us having around 10 active campaigns though so that's maybe an issue haha. But I adore them! I haven't been doing them for long but I've role played separately for 15 years and that's helped. 

Besides that, DM'ing is super fun! I have one homebrew campaign and one DND campaign. Don't know if I prefer to DM because my friends are so good at it but.. Ah!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 27, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I tried playing D&D for a while, but it was just so hard to consistently meet up with people. Finding an available DM was, of course, the hardest part of all.
> 
> I prefer playing dungeon crawler board games that don't require a DM, like Gloomhaven, now. It works out a lot better for me.


ahh yeah, me and a couple friends tried getting into some board games but mostly decided we preferred the free-er dungeoncrawling experience haha. Finding a group is definitely hard, my current group with my college friends meets up about every other week (though in busy school season sometimes once a month and occasionally only once over summer we have a get-together/cookout but that's probably not happening this year)



Meowria said:


> I’m pretty new to the whole dnd thing having played in my first campaign just last year. I was lucky because my friend group(All of which are my coworkers) all have an interest in dnd with our dm being into it for like 20 years, even hosting panels at conventions and stuff like that. With the exception of him though everyone was a first timer.
> 
> Im not familiar with my friend’s dming process but I do know he makes his whole campaigns and bans all homebrew stuff. Though my boyfriend who is also in the group gained an interest in dming and we’re already brainstorming homebrewed races/subclasses.
> 
> I honestly find it to be a fun time! And it’s one of the few things I look forward to in my life. I spend a lot of my time lately making characters for future campaigns/as backups in case my current one dies.


Ooh, that's really cool! I'm still super into it, but I usually write my whole campaign and homebrew my own things to fit the theme (using existing stuff would be easier, but where's the fun in that? xD).

I should really get into pre-rolling new characters lol. I usually spec starting at level 5 so I do know how to get a character rolled quickly (I can do a lv5 in ~30mins) but I usually don't really have a plan for my character... I just kinda go for it. Rolling up new ones for my current campaigns would really help though (one of them is especially rippy, I think we've almost TPKed about twice now.)



Raz said:


> I started playing TTRPGs back in 94, I believe. Since then, I played multiple systems, created some, and DMed for the most part. My favorite is still D&D 3.5. although I ended up buying lots of 5E books, I didn't like the game at all. I thought it would be better than the dreaded 4th Edition, but for me, it's on part with it.
> 
> Last table I played on, it was a Pathfinder 2nd Edition game, and I enjoyed it for the most part, but I honestly don't know if I would play again. I could probably be convinced to play D&D again (preferably 3.5, but I could tolerate 5E depending on the group, if it was house-rules heavy game, to make 5E harder and grittier).



ahhhh I never played 4e x_x I just made the jump straight from 3.5e to 5th ed. Me and my friends mix and match certain mechanics, but usually we use the character sheets from 5e. I agree though, base 5e can be a bit too simple if the DM isn't hard enough xD



Feferily said:


> I'm very lucky to have an online friend group of people that all adore TTRPG's and to have roll20 and all that! Its led to us having around 10 active campaigns though so that's maybe an issue haha. But I adore them! I haven't been doing them for long but I've role played separately for 15 years and that's helped.
> 
> Besides that, DM'ing is super fun! I have one homebrew campaign and one DND campaign. Don't know if I prefer to DM because my friends are so good at it but.. Ah!


oof damn, I don't think I could ever do 10 active campaigns at once 
though usually I play with a lot of different groups. I get a lot of different experience playing in different groups, since I'm more vocal in some campaigns than others, haha. 
I honestly suck at the role-playing aspect sometimes... all my brainpower got devoted into combat tactics. Wanna share some tips?


----------



## Feferily (May 27, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> ahh yeah, me and a couple friends tried getting into some board games but mostly decided we preferred the free-er dungeoncrawling experience haha. Finding a group is definitely hard, my current group with my college friends meets up about every other week (though in busy school season sometimes once a month and occasionally only once over summer we have a get-together/cookout but that's probably not happening this year)
> 
> 
> Ooh, that's really cool! I'm still super into it, but I usually write my whole campaign and homebrew my own things to fit the theme (using existing stuff would be easier, but where's the fun in that? xD).
> ...


I would love to share some tips! I'm the exact opposite in that I'm super forgetful with combat rules and I tend to just go to my DM with "C...Can I use fire bolt again?" xD I can PM you some role-playing tips if you'd like! And if we start a new campaign I can see if you'd be allowed to join if you'd like!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 27, 2020)

Feferily said:


> I would love to share some tips! I'm the exact opposite in that I'm super forgetful with combat rules and I tend to just go to my DM with "C...Can I use fire bolt again?" xD I can PM you some role-playing tips if you'd like! And if we start a new campaign I can see if you'd be allowed to join if you'd like!


ooh, I'd love some tips! 

and as much as I'd really like to join another campaign rn, my weekends are taken up between the ones I'm in and my bf keeps telling me he doesn't get enough cuddle time because I play too much... xD


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 30, 2021)

I DM'd an underwater campaign for a podcast but it kinda died after going on hiatus. My husband and I are currently doing a Call of Cthulhu campaign on a different podcast. Call of Cthulhu is cool but I prefer the more laid-back D&D stuff. Super serious campaigns can be kind of a drag, I love to joke around and whatnot. 
D&D is especially great though cuz it got me in to sewing! Dice bags are fun to make


----------



## Bird_9 (Jan 31, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> I tried playing D&D for a while, but it was just so hard to consistently meet up with people. Finding an available DM was, of course, the hardest part of all.
> 
> I prefer playing dungeon crawler board games that don't require a DM, like Gloomhaven, now. It works out a lot better for me.


I lived the same issue
Always love D&D but is very hard to maintain a solid group.
When i was younger used to play every weekend during almost 3 years consecutives! But then everybody starts to work or to go out lookng for alcohool and drugs and this was never my stuff.
As the time past ive just lost the interest to play because im alwaysbtrying to gather new people and start a campaign but it seems that as i grown older this becomes way harder
And dnd is very time consuming


----------



## Faceless (Feb 6, 2021)

I adore DND but its impossible to start a campaign at my school since everyone is either a murder hobo, or just joined cause a friend made them. I'm the only one at my school that bothers to play anymore and the majority of online campaign make me feel singled out do to my age or are on discord which I don't have


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 6, 2021)

I meet with some of my friends on Saturdays, and I'm always stuck being the DM. I hate it. I make so many hazards and make it so hard to play as REVENGE >:3 . Never play DND with me...


----------

